# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Walton Rim Dead lock

## HoL

*Walton Rim deadlock.* 
Artifact No. 309. CoR: England



Sz: 205 x 133mm. Mt: iron, brass, copper. Wt:

Rim deadlock, 3 levers with false notches and heavy warding.

The Walton family were very inventive locksmiths and were one of the earliest to feature false notches in their locks. Note the continued use of wards to protect the levers.
Date: Late Georgian, early 19th century.

----------

